# Viên uống Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt hiệu quả không?



## songngu22

Viên uống Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt hiệu quả không vậy cm? Chu kỳ của em nó cứ như đồ thị hình sin ấy. Bập bõm, ko có ngày cố định. Đã thế lại còn đau thấu trời luôn ạ. Dạo trc em hay dùng viên giảm đau lắm nhưng có lần bị buồn nôn, tụt huyết áp nên sợ. Nghe nói dùng lâu còn a/h bệnh tim, gan thận ... Em hốt lắm. Thế nên muốn tìm loại nào thảo dược dùng cho an tâm, lại ko lo tác dụng phụ. Có người quen giới thiệu cho viên uống Scarosa nói dùng 1 liệu trình khỏi hẳn đau bụng kinh, lại điều hòa kinh nguyệt nữa. Em ko am hiểu vđ này nên muốn xin ý kiến các mom nhà mình cho chắc cú ạ. Mom nào biết thì giúp e nha


----------



## Trần Diệu Chi

Kinh nguyệt không đều có thể do thiếu chất cũng nên đó, em nên để ý chế độ dinh dưỡng xem sao nhé. Đến kỳ em đau hãy lấy chai nước ấm lăn bụng là đỡ nhé, hồi trước chị cũng rất ám ảnh đến kỳ là đau bụng kinh quằn quại. Lấy chồng sinh con cái giảm hẳn em ạ hic


----------



## nguyenthibaongoc

Viên uống Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt hiệu quả không?
Em cũng muốn hỏi câu này ạ
Em cũng quằn quại luôn, ngày đầu tiên đau ko dậy đc, nằm im, cũng chỉ lấy nước ấm ôm vào bụng rồi ngủ thôi ahuhu


----------



## THIÊN THẦN ÁO TRẮNG

Các bác ơi em bị đau bụng kinh quá mà không biết phải làm gì ( 
Em thiết nghĩ đến 30 tuổi mà em vẫn chưa lấy chồng thì em sẽ đi cắm que tránh thai chứ khổ quá rồi đi làm mà cứ ôm bụng đau bủn rủn chân tay mệt phờ ng (
Tiện thể có ai biết thuốc chữa loạn khuẩn nào tốt k chứ hình như em bị đau bụng là do viêm thì phải. Đặt bao nhiêu loại thuốc rồi mà k khỏi ý chỉ đỡ chút lại đâu vào đấy.
Em có đi đốt viêm lộ tuyến 1 lần xong là nó khỏi viêm, được 2 năm lại viêm lại giờ đặt đủ loại k ăn thua đi khám bác sĩ bảo k bị lộ tuyến nên k đốt nữa.


----------



## cuchoami192

nguyenthibaongoc nói:


> Viên uống Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt hiệu quả không?
> Em cũng muốn hỏi câu này ạ
> Em cũng quằn quại luôn, ngày đầu tiên đau ko dậy đc, nằm im, cũng chỉ lấy nước ấm ôm vào bụng rồi ngủ thôi ahuhu


Viên uống điều kinh Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt đấy chị ạ. Ngoài điều hòa kinh nguyệt thì còn giúp bồi bổ khí huyết. Bên hãng còn cam kết giảm tới 95% triệu chứng đau bụng, vón cục từ kỳ kinh đầu tiên, hoàn trả sản phẩm nếu không hiệu quả nữa luôn. Chị chịu khó dùng hết 1 liệu trình nhé. Đảm bảo sẽ hiệu quả ạ. Đúng loại như ảnh nha chị


----------



## HoangMinhNgoc

THIÊN THẦN ÁO TRẮNG nói:


> Các bác ơi em bị đau bụng kinh quá mà không biết phải làm gì (
> Em thiết nghĩ đến 30 tuổi mà em vẫn chưa lấy chồng thì em sẽ đi cắm que tránh thai chứ khổ quá rồi đi làm mà cứ ôm bụng đau bủn rủn chân tay mệt phờ ng (
> Tiện thể có ai biết thuốc chữa loạn khuẩn nào tốt k chứ hình như em bị đau bụng là do viêm thì phải. Đặt bao nhiêu loại thuốc rồi mà k khỏi ý chỉ đỡ chút lại đâu vào đấy.
> Em có đi đốt viêm lộ tuyến 1 lần xong là nó khỏi viêm, được 2 năm lại viêm lại giờ đặt đủ loại k ăn thua đi khám bác sĩ bảo k bị lộ tuyến nên k đốt nữa.


Em đây đau bụng từ lần đầu tiên có kinh đến bây giờ có con r vẫn vậy , đau bụng như sắp xỉu tới mỏi chân muốn ói mắt ị bủn rủn tay chân đi k đc luôn ấy


----------



## songngu22

cuchoami192 nói:


> Viên uống điều kinh Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt đấy chị ạ. Ngoài điều hòa kinh nguyệt thì còn giúp bồi bổ khí huyết. Bên hãng còn cam kết giảm tới 95% triệu chứng đau bụng, vón cục từ kỳ kinh đầu tiên, hoàn trả sản phẩm nếu không hiệu quả nữa luôn. Chị chịu khó dùng hết 1 liệu trình nhé. Đảm bảo sẽ hiệu quả ạ. Đúng loại như ảnh nha chị


Cho em xin địa chỉ mua viên uống Scarosa này với ạ
Dùng có dễ không? Em đã uống qua vài loại như cao ích mẫu các kiểu rồi nhưng vẫn thế ạ
Mệt mỏi ghê luôn


----------



## lebaoanh2290

Đau bụng hoặc đau lưng là do cơ tử cung co thắt để tống máu. Uống thuốc để giảm đau thì sẽ càng làm hiệu suất tống máu giảm khiến cho chu kì kinh dài hơn, khó chịu lâu hơn. Trong ngày hành kinh cố gắng vận động nhẹ để cơ thể lưu thông máu tốt hơn.


----------



## cuchoami192

songngu22 nói:


> Cho em xin địa chỉ mua viên uống Scarosa này với ạ
> Dùng có dễ không? Em đã uống qua vài loại như cao ích mẫu các kiểu rồi nhưng vẫn thế ạ
> Mệt mỏi ghê luôn


Mua bên này chị ơi SCAROSA TRỊ ĐAU BỤNG KINH chính hãng chuẩn chỉnh. Dạng viên nang rất dễ uống ạ. Ngày uống 2 lần mỗi lần 2-3 viên là oke ạ. Nên dùng liên tục trong vòng 3 tháng nhé. Em được biết ích mẫu chỉ tạm thời giảm đau lúc ý thôi, chứ ko khỏi hẳn đau bụng kinh đâu ạ.
Dùng viên uống Scarosa hết đau hẳn chứ không hề bị tái lại đâu ạ. Kiểu điều hòa cơ thể từ bên trong đấy ạ. Điều hòa kinh nguyệt và cả nội tiết nữa, nên cực yên tâm ạ


----------



## Tiểu Hoài

Viên uống Scarosa có giúp điều hòa kinh nguyệt hiệu quả không? mình cũng có chung câu hỏi như mẹ top ạ.
Mẹ nào biết chỉ giúp mình với ạ. Giờ mỗi kỳ kinh đau lắm ạ, uống táo đỏ, cẩu kỷ nấu với đường đỏ chỉ ấm ấm đỡ 1 tí thôi huhu


----------

